# My Aquarium-malawi Haplochromines



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

my 200 gallon aquarium


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

damn nice tank you have there. you do the background yourself or pick that up some place? venustus are impressive once they get some size to them. hope to see updates in the future.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice!
Embeded for you


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

I've worked background.I was a little English slab.ali hope that we agree.in the tank they were before the red belly piranha, and now they haplocromisi, a piranha I switched to 100 gallons of 6 pieces


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't see many haps in there lol. Nice mixed african tank


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Those peacocks are beautiful and the lil venustus are great when their small


----------

